# Slug-nado!!



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2015)

I have been experiencing a weird phenomena. Slugs, 2-3 at a time, going for the food in the cats' bowls!!! I thought they ate plants, but could they be omnivores, a scary proposition!!!


----------



## abax (Aug 23, 2015)

Eric, I think the damned ugly things eat anything they can
find. I've found a product you might not want to use around your cats, but it does work. It's a combination
product that contains DE and metaldehyde in powdered
form. Personally, I think cats are too smart to eat it, but
you can scatter it around where you think the slugs might
be hiding. I'll post the name of the product tomorrow if
you're interested.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2015)

Couldn't hurt. thanks


----------



## paphioland (Aug 24, 2015)

Sluggo


----------



## Secundino (Aug 24, 2015)

Many slugs and snail are carnivorous.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2015)

Scary thought since I sleep with the plants!


----------



## gonewild (Aug 24, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Scary thought since I sleep with the plants!



Wear socks when you sleep!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2015)

Suppose they crawl onto my eyes!?


----------



## eggshells (Aug 24, 2015)

NYEric said:


> I have been experiencing a weird phenomena. Slugs, 2-3 at a time, going for the food in the cats' bowls!!! I thought they ate plants, but could they be omnivores, a scary proposition!!!



Chain saw? or even better.. Laser Chain Saw!


----------



## Gilda (Aug 24, 2015)

NYEric said:


> I have been experiencing a weird phenomena. Slugs, 2-3 at a time, going for the food in the cats' bowls!!! I thought they ate plants, but could they be omnivores, a scary proposition!!!


 Slugs ..in YOUR apartment ???? Now that is weird !


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 24, 2015)

Here, they thrive in mice bait outdoor!


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 24, 2015)

Why don't you add salt around the food bowl?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2015)

Why don't I kill the slugs!! I found 2 more on plants. Three must be one well established parent somewhere making more!!! I hate it!


----------



## paphioland (Aug 24, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Why don't I kill the slugs!! I found 2 more on plants. Three must be one well established parent somewhere making more!!! I hate it!



Sluggo!!!!!


----------



## gonewild (Aug 24, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Suppose they crawl onto my eyes!?



Then you will have been slugged in your eye.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## 17andgrowing (Aug 24, 2015)

Hitchhikers.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 24, 2015)

I used to sprinkle diatomaceous earth around my hostas, but I don't know what you'd do in your apartment!


----------



## Migrant13 (Aug 24, 2015)

Beer traps...and don't forget one for yourself!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2015)

I need details.


----------



## iwillard (Aug 24, 2015)

There you go,Eric!

http://www.ortho.com/smg/goprod/ortho-bug-geta-snail-slug-killer/prod70016

Sprinkle in the pots and they are dead,dead!


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 25, 2015)

Eric I use Bayer advance Natria snail and slug killer for organic farming. Safe for pets.

Ramon


----------



## lepetitmartien (Aug 25, 2015)

In Europe, the common ones even eat on their dead fellows… I'd vote for omnivorous.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2015)

iwillard said:


> There you go,Eric!
> 
> http://www.ortho.com/smg/goprod/ortho-bug-geta-snail-slug-killer/prod70016
> 
> Sprinkle in the pots and they are dead,dead!


Have you seen my apartment? 



lepetitmartien said:


> In Europe, the common ones even eat on their dead fellows… I'd vote for omnivorous.


Attack of the Cannibal Killer slugs!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2015)

I will check on it. I've heard of using cinnamon oil as a natural deterent...


----------



## gonewild (Aug 25, 2015)

NYEric said:


> I will check on it. I've heard of using cinnamon oil as a natural deterent...



Slugs like cinnamon rolls.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2015)

Snails like everything apparently!! It wouldn't be so bad if they were't 1" to1-1/2" long!!


----------



## iwillard (Aug 25, 2015)

Eric-if you wish to go organic your best bet is peppermint oil or lemon grass oil mixed in your water.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 25, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Snails like everything apparently!! It wouldn't be so bad if they were't 1" to1-1/2" long!!



At least they're not giant santa cruz banana slugs


----------



## trdyl (Aug 25, 2015)

When I had a snail infestation a few applications of dilute coffee took them out.


----------

